# Massive Record Collection Ottawa



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Crazy

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that's a LOT and would be very hard to sell.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

No doubt the record shops in Ottawa will be checking it out now


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> No doubt the record shops in Ottawa will be checking it out now


There are still record shops in Ottawa?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

They've picked a good time to unload them...do it before Covid phenom subsides.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 394273


With money?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Amazing looking collection.
A big collection like this is what the large stores really want, especially if it hasn't been cherry picked. If there's 10,000 records there, there are probably 100 very valuable ones that pay for entire haul. 

The Record Center in Ottawa was started by a guy with this type of collection in his basement... he transitioned it into a store that's been going strong for 10 years now. He even started a label and gets records pressed to sell. 

Also, vinyl is huge now with young people, not just covid. YouTube, Instagram etc., is full of young people showing off their LPs, latest finds etc.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Yeah, John at the Record Centre is always buying large estate lots. He had the ability to release it onto the shelves over time and also has a network of international clients.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The map doesn't show _The Turning Point_, downtown on Cooper St. The widow of my late friend Peter sold some of his vinyl and DVD collection to them, but there's always a difference between the desirability of a recording, and the marketability. Places that sell used vinyl appreciate that the original owner took very good care, but they still have to have space to store or display it, and they also have to have a market for it; turnover being the reason they are still in business. Al of these places tend to be modest in size, because you can't afford to pay big rents when you specialize in used records, which means they're unlikely to buy a collection that big.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

mhammer said:


> The map doesn't show _The Turning Point_, downtown on Cooper St. The widow of my late friend Peter sold some of his vinyl and DVD collection to them, but there's always a difference between the desirability of a recording, and the marketability. Places that sell used vinyl appreciate that the original owner took very good care, but they still have to have space to store or display it, and they also have to have a market for it; turnover being the reason they are still in business. Al of these places tend to be modest in size, because you can't afford to pay big rents when you specialize in used records, which means they're unlikely to buy a collection that big.


The Record Centre has an offsite warehouse. He was doing this privately long before he had a store.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I always like Vertigo on Rideau.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> The map doesn't show _The Turning Point_, downtown on Cooper St. The widow of my late friend Peter sold some of his vinyl and DVD collection to them, but there's always a difference between the desirability of a recording, and the marketability. Places that sell used vinyl appreciate that the original owner took very good care, but they still have to have space to store or display it, and they also have to have a market for it; turnover being the reason they are still in business. Al of these places tend to be modest in size, because you can't afford to pay big rents when you specialize in used records, which means they're unlikely to buy a collection that big.


I think you need to visit the record center... he has the space for this collection. The place has a basement plus his other private storage areas.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There is also the Odds and Sods Shoppe on Clyde.
The ODDs & SODS Shoppe - Hear it. See it. Wear it. Need it.

The Vinyl Destination in Kemptville
Vinyl Destination Buy & Sell LPs Long Playing 33-1/3 RPM Records

And a Legend Records branch in the Hazeldean Mall in Kanata, where I get some of my vinyl too.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many thousand of records. A store may buy them

.we areNOT SELLING INDIVIDUALY. LOOKING FOR A PERSON OR A GROUP TO MAKE AN OFFER AS A WHOLE...CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFORMATION


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band-Will the Circle Be Unbroken 3LP in the first pic. 

I got that on LP for $10! 

Man there must be tons of good shit in that collection.


----------

